# Comment créer des PDF sur iPad ?



## Terrehapax (16 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais bien pouvoir mettre en PDF des pages de Safari ou des méls sur mon iPad ? Quelqu'un connait une solution, une app ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2011)

Non, pas à ma connaissance. À mon avis, cela peut exister, mais sur un autre navigateur que Safari.


----------



## lineakd (16 Juin 2011)

@terrehapax, Save2PDF for ipad mais à 7,99 .


----------

